# Winter Fishing



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

This is my first year fishing Perdido River and the Navy Point bay areas in winter. I generally go after red fish, drum and specks. I've had some luck with reds but no luck with drum and specks....and now specks are off limits til next month  What is best when winter fishing.....live/frozen/cut bait or artificial such as gulps or lures? I grew up fresh water fishing so this is all new to me.....any advice would be great :thumbup:


----------

